# Favorite Christian songs, albums, artists, etc?



## JacobFloofWoof (May 8, 2021)

I know this seems out of place coming from someone like me, a fan of evil heavy metal music, but I find a lot of Christian music to be relatively well-written, wholesome and moving, from various heavy metal subgenres, rock, country, blues, to just softer more gentle hymns, and strangely, occasionally in mainstream pop.

Do you have any in mind, that you think are great, whether you are religious or not, that are just great songs in your opinion, or may even spark that tiny part of you that does or wants to believe?


Feel free to list them in titles, videos, favorite lines in lyrics, and discuss in a civil manner without any unnecessary inflammatory off-topics, debates or insults thrown in.  



Thank you.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2021)

Theocracy was the first Christian metal band I discovered. The vocals are amazing.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Theocracy was the first Christian metal band I discovered. The vocals are amazing.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Whimsycal (May 8, 2021)

Well is not exactly Christian? But Rosa do Saron is pretty good


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Favorite Christian songs​





ShephardWolf said:


>



i-


----------



## Pomorek (May 9, 2021)

This doom metal band is bit all over the place, some of their songs being occult-themed, some depressive/nihilistic, and yet some... see for yourself.


----------



## Raever (May 9, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> I know this seems out of place coming from someone like me, a fan of evil heavy metal music



Boy do I have a treat for you.

Oh, Sleeper is a great Christian band (though they can sound Satanic to those who don't pay attention to the lyrics). I loved their album Son of the Morning, I can't decide if The New Breed or Son of the Morning (the album's namesake) is my favorite by them. Hush Yael was also really good.



Spoiler: The New Breed - Oh Sleeper













Spoiler: Son of the Morning - Oh Sleeper













Spoiler: Hush Yael - Oh Sleeper


----------



## Pomorek (May 9, 2021)

...And if memory serves, good ol' Iron Maiden has some songs that can be considered Christian-themed, or at least going in that direction. It's understandable but funny that some people consider the band to be "satanic" just on the basis of album covers. 













As a bonus(?), Silent Night in a punk rock version (and in Polish). Click if you dare! I can assure you though that the lyrics are kept true to the original. 


Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)

Wait, Skillet's Christian? Didn't know that. I actually had to look up if the bands/artists I listen to are Christian or not.








						List of Christian metal artists - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Only one that comes up here is Skillet it seems.

Wait wait wait..

There's a band named Shai Hulud. OwO


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 9, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

The singer is Jewish, but it's still about God, so...

It's a great song


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> The singer is Jewish, but it's still about God, so...
> 
> It's a great song


----------



## sausy1 (May 22, 2021)

Feel it by TobyMac has a great baseline, and his other song Lose my Soul has a great hook.


----------



## Kumali (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Deathless (May 22, 2021)

As someone who's a borderline Satanist who listens to a lot of metal, there's one Christian musician I have a huge love and have seen live and met probably about 10 times.
If you're looking for amazing unique music, I highly recommend listening to Neal Morse. He makes Christian progressive rock music and has been doing it for decades. I've grown up listening to his music and he's literally the nicest person ever. 
He makes a lot of different kinds of music, but the ones I highly recommend are these albums:

Songs From November, one of his solo albums which has a bunch of laid back songs on it, most of them being love songs or songs about how much he loves life and such. Very positive vibes and never fails to make me happy!





Similitude of a Dream + The Great Adventure, these two albums are connected with each other and are based off of the novel A Pilgrim's Journey. Lot's of stuff happening in both albums, but it's truly a work of art!









Sola Scriptura, being one of the albums that got me through middle school, is such a badass album. Some of the stuff in this album makes you feel almost powerful and raises your confidence (at least for me). He recently released a sequel to this album, Sola Gratia, but I haven't really tried getting into it yet. There's only four songs on the album, and each song is like 20 minutes long (classic prog lmao) there's a lot to take in!





These are only some of my favorites from Neal Morse/The Neal Morse Band. Neal has plenty of other side projects, such as Transatlantic, Spock's Beard (retired), Flying Colors, and lots more, and I cannot recommend this musical genius enough. His music has gotten me through some really tough times, before and even after I got into the whole metal scene and I will forever appreciate him and his beautiful musical masterpieces!


----------



## aomagrat (May 23, 2021)

Two songs by Black Sabbath, the first from the Christian point of view, the second from the Satanic point of view.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 23, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Two songs by Black Sabbath, the first from the Christian point of view, the second from the Satanic point of view.


Both are actually Christian point of view; it could also be perception of the lyrics.



"Your world was made for you by someone above
But you chose evil ways instead of love
You made me master of the world where you exist
The soul I took from you was not even missed yeah"


----------



## Punji (May 23, 2021)

Always loved this song.


----------



## aomagrat (May 23, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Both are actually Christian point of view; it could also be perception of the lyrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, both songs are pro-Christian. I took my point of views from the first person lyrics in the songs. My perception is a Christian singing After Forever and Satan singing Lord of This World.


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)

Skillet and Thousand Foot Krutch are good.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 8, 2021)

Saint Hildegard is high up there


----------



## Filter (Sep 17, 2021)

Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 17, 2021)

Skillet has some catchy stuff

Not exactly what I consider high end metal but it's not complete shit sometimes


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

Something surprisingly heavy for Christian music


----------



## Attaman (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## .Antho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 24, 2021)

@Flamingo May I have this thread removed? 


Thank you.


----------



## Flamingo (Sep 24, 2021)

Por que?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 25, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Por que?


It's really just silly and corny.


----------



## Rimna (Sep 25, 2021)

Aw man, but before it gets removed:





















Anyway that's all.


----------

